

Show HN: Hilarious startup ideas - humanarity
http://reloadsurprise.appspot.com/hn

======
bbcbasic
I liked the cat sharing idea. I am thinking of physical cats rather than the
virtual ones.

Think about it - you never own a cat, they go and hang out in the neighbour's
garden etc. What if there was a way to share cats.

It could be like uber. You need a cat and sign up. People who have cats also
sign up and you argee to share.

I can see it going to the moon!

~~~
gnufrra
There is one for the dogs

[http://www.parttimepooch.com/](http://www.parttimepooch.com/)

------
detaro
_Learn from your reputation gorgeously in literally seconds_

somehow that sounds like a machine translation gone wrong

 _an API for your noisy neighbors_

Hm, a site to remind the noisy party next door to be quieter might actually be
useful (no more phone numbers on scraps of paper in the hallway)

~~~
humanarity
Totally agree. API for noisy neighbours has to exist.

------
humanarity
Another similar product:
[http://www.buzzphraser.com/index.html](http://www.buzzphraser.com/index.html)

------
Red_Tarsius
I always like random idea generators. Very dada, funny and sometimes even
insightful... like this one "Spotify for all human knowledge" or "Facebook for
your cat".

Note: fix the word "knowlege", the _d_ is missing.

------
humanarity
Similar product :
[http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html](http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html)

------
ngduc
"Microfinance for the sharing economy" => this could be big :)

------
humanarity
And the ever appropriate: "Orchestrate your super powers through next-gen
cross-functional teams"

------
humanarity
New site coming. A taste : "Incubate your colleagues through transcendental
super-intelligences"

------
humanarity
Updated the lexicon. Now more epic.

"Cachemonet for your friends' cats"

"Kindle for your cat"

"Near-field-communication for your Facebook"

"Manage your popular friends with grown-ups"

------
humanarity
And what might be my personal favorites (for now):

"Solve microfinance using your cat horde"

"Memeify news using Sandhill road"

------
goodcanadian
"An app to enhance the insurance-industry"

Not actually a bad idea . . .

~~~
Mahn
Now if only it told what or how to enhance it :)

------
Toast_
"API for your life" . .. ... 404

------
classicchins
That's nice

